# 2 Problem mit ISPConfig



## dfo991 (24. Feb. 2009)

Hallo

Ich weiß , das Thema wurde schon öfter behandelt nur die Lösungen beseitigeten nicht mein Problem.

Also Problem 1.

Https

Seiten über https://domain.com:81 nicht ereichbar.
Domain verweist auf IP.

Aufruf vom lokalen Netz über https://192.168.0.1:81 geht.

netstat

tcp 0 0 *:3296 *:* LISTEN 2 198/rpc.statd
tcp 0 0 *:mysql *:* LISTEN 1 898/mysqld
tcp 0 0 *:sunrpc *:* LISTEN 1 578/portmap
tcp 0 0 *:auth *:* LISTEN 2 069/inetd
tcp 0 0 *:ftp *:* LISTEN 2 486/proftpd: (acce
tcp 0 0 server4.domain.de:domain *:* LISTEN 2 463/named
tcp 0 0 localhost.locald:domain *:* LISTEN 2 463/named
tcp 0 0 localhost.localdoma:953 *:* LISTEN 2 463/named
tcp 0 0 *:smtp *:* LISTEN 2 433/master
tcp6 0 0 *:imaps *:* LISTEN 2 041/couriertcpd
tcp6 0 0 *pop3s *:* LISTEN 2 060/couriertcpd
tcp6 0 0 *pop3 *:* LISTEN 2 046/couriertcpd
tcp6 0 0 *:imap2 *:* LISTEN 2 024/couriertcpd
tcp6 0 0 *:www *:* LISTEN 2 347/apache2
tcp6 0 0 *:domain *:* LISTEN 2 463/named
tcp6 0 0 *:ssh *:* LISTEN 2 158/sshd
tcp6 0 0 ip6-localhost:953 *:* LISTEN 2 463/named
tcp6 0 0 *:smtp *:* LISTEN 2 433/master
tcp6 0 0 *:https *:* LISTEN 2 347/apache2
tcp6 0 740 server4.domain.de:ssh ::ffff:192.168.1.2:3244 VERBUNDEN 3 100/0
tcp6 0 0 server4.domain.de:ssh ::ffff:192.168.1.2:3232 VERBUNDEN 3 027/sshd: root@not
tcp6 0 0 server4.domain.de:ssh ::ffff:192.168.1.2:3223 VERBUNDEN 2



so sieht für mich ganz ok aus.

So mein problem zwei ist 

beim anlegen eines kundenkontos sollten ihm per wilkommensmail die logindaten zugesendent werden.

dies geht nicht zu externen konten.


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2009)

1) Wenn es über die IP geht und nicht über die Domain, dann hast Du Deine Domain nicht richtig im DNS eingetragen.
2) Schau im mail log nach, da steht die Fehlermeldung drin. Vermutlich hängt Dein Serber an einer DSl Leitung oder etwas ähnlichem und dann verweigern alle großen provider die Annahme von mails.


----------



## dfo991 (4. März 2009)

*Hallo Till*



Zitat von Till:


> 1) Wenn es über die IP geht und nicht über die Domain, dann hast Du Deine Domain nicht richtig im DNS eingetragen.
> 2) Schau im mail log nach, da steht die Fehlermeldung drin. Vermutlich hängt Dein Serber an einer DSl Leitung oder etwas ähnlichem und dann verweigern alle großen provider die Annahme von mails.


Danke erst mal für die Antwort.

Problem nummer 1 habe ich gelöst bekommen.

nummer 2 noch nicht
hier mal das Maillog
Mar 4 13:20:57 server4 authdaemond: modules="authpam", daemons=5
Mar 4 13:20:57 server4 authdaemond: Installing libauthpam
Mar 4 13:20:57 server4 authdaemond: Installation complete: authpam
Mar 4 13:21:01 server4 postfix/master[2223]: daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
Mar 4 13:21:03 server4 postfix/pickup[2228]: 1F5F0CA2B5: uid=0 from=<root>
Mar 4 13:21:03 server4 postfix/cleanup[2235]: 1F5F0CA2B5: message-id=<20090304122103.1F5F0CA2B5@server4.domain.de>
Mar 4 13:21:03 server4 postfix/qmgr[2229]: 1F5F0CA2B5: from=<root@server4.domain.de>, size=1136, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar 4 13:21:03 server4 postfix/local[2244]: 1F5F0CA2B5: to=<domain@server4.domain.de>, orig_to=<root>, relay=local, delay=7.6, delays=7.1/0.24/0/0.27, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)
Mar 4 13:21:04 server4 postfix/qmgr[2229]: 1F5F0CA2B5: removed
Mar 4 13:21:25 server4 postfix/master[2223]: terminating on signal 15
Mar 4 13:21:27 server4 postfix/master[2529]: daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
Mar 4 13:21:34 server4 freshclam[2591]: freshclam daemon 0.94.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: i386, CPU: i686)
Mar 4 13:21:34 server4 freshclam[2591]: ClamAV update process started at Wed Mar 4 13:21:34 2009
Mar 4 13:21:34 server4 freshclam[2591]: SECURITY WARNING: NO SUPPORT FOR DIGITAL SIGNATURES
Mar 4 13:21:34 server4 freshclam[2591]: See the FAQ at http://www.clamav.net/support/faq for an explanation.
Mar 4 13:21:34 server4 freshclam[2591]: main.cld is up to date (version: 50, sigs: 500667, f-level: 38, builder: sven)
Mar 4 13:21:35 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9049.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:35 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9050.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:35 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9051.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:35 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9052.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:35 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9053.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:35 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9054.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:36 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9055.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:36 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9056.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:36 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9057.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:36 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9058.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:37 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9059.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:37 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9060.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:37 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9061.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:37 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9062.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:37 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9063.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9064.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9065.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9066.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: Downloading daily-9067.cdiff [100%]
Mar 4 13:21:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: daily.cld updated (version: 9067, sigs: 14041, f-level: 38, builder: arnaud)
Mar 4 13:21:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: Database updated (514708 signatures) from database.clamav.net (IP: 130.59.10.36)
Mar 4 13:21:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: --------------------------------------
Mar 4 15:45:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: Received signal: wake up
Mar 4 15:45:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: ClamAV update process started at Wed Mar 4 15:45:38 2009
Mar 4 15:45:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: SECURITY WARNING: NO SUPPORT FOR DIGITAL SIGNATURES
Mar 4 15:45:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: See the FAQ at http://www.clamav.net/support/faq for an explanation.
Mar 4 15:45:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: main.cld is up to date (version: 50, sigs: 500667, f-level: 38, builder: sven)
Mar 4 15:45:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: daily.cld is up to date (version: 9067, sigs: 14041, f-level: 38, builder: arnaud)
Mar 4 15:45:38 server4 freshclam[2591]: --------------------------------------
Mar 4 16:09:31 server4 postfix/master[2529]: terminating on signal 15
Mar 4 16:09:34 server4 postfix/master[5088]: daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix

Mar  4 16:09:31 server4 postfix/master[2529]: terminating on signal 15
Mar  4 16:09:34 server4 postfix/master[5088]: daemon started -- version 2.3.8, configuration /etc/postfix
Mar  4 16:33:05 server4 postfix/pickup[5091]: 8EF69CA3FD: uid=1001 from=<admispconfig>
Mar  4 16:33:05 server4 postfix/cleanup[5857]: 8EF69CA3FD: message-id=<20090304153305.8EF69CA3FD@server4.jkhost.de>
Mar  4 16:33:05 server4 postfix/qmgr[5092]: 8EF69CA3FD: from=<admispconfig@server4.jkhost.de>, size=591, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  4 16:33:07 server4 postfix/smtp[5859]: 8EF69CA3FD: to=<k.kunde@domain.de>, relay=mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]:25, delay=1.3, delays=0.22/0.44/0.54/0.11, dsn=5.1.8, status=bounced (host mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100] said: 550 5.1.8 Cannot resolve your domain {mx059} (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
Mar  4 16:33:07 server4 postfix/cleanup[5857]: 2D21CCA400: message-id=<20090304153307.2D21CCA400@server4.domain.de>
Mar  4 16:33:07 server4 postfix/qmgr[5092]: 2D21CCA400: from=<>, size=2456, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Mar  4 16:33:07 server4 postfix/bounce[5862]: 8EF69CA3FD: sender non-delivery notification: 2D21CCA400
Mar  4 16:33:07 server4 postfix/qmgr[5092]: 8EF69CA3FD: removed
Mar  4 16:33:08 server4 postfix/local[5865]: 2D21CCA400: to=<admispconfig@server4.domain.de>, relay=local, delay=1.2, delays=0.08/0.1/0/1.1, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/bin/procmail -f-)
Mar  4 16:33:08 server4 postfix/qmgr[5092]: 2D21CCA400: removed








Das kuriosum daran ist das, das der Emailverkehr normal geht also wen die konten auf den server liegen können sie zb beispiel mit einem Emailklienten abgefragt werden die mails werden auch zugestellt.

also mein problem ist die nur alleine die zustellung der wilkommensmail da rührt sich nichts.


----------



## Till (4. März 2009)

> also mein problem ist die nur alleine die zustellung der wilkommensmail da rührt sich nichts.


Du musst beim admin bzw. Reseller erstmal einen text für die Willkommensmail in die zugehörigen Felder eintragen und beim admin, reseller und Kunden muss eine gültige Emailadresse eingetragen sein.


----------



## dfo991 (5. März 2009)

*Hallo*

Ja das ist ja alles fertig.

Mich wundert diese Sache hier
(host mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100] said: 550 5.1.8 Cannot resolve your domain {mx059} (in reply to MAIL FROM command))

Die Domain Läuft ja wird auch angezeigt als beim aufruf 
und der versand über das angelegte konto geht, auch das empfangen.

hmmmm


----------



## Till (5. März 2009)

Du musst einen korrekten und existierenden Hostnamen, also sowas wie mail.deinedomain.de in der main.cf und falls vorhanden in /etc/mailname eintragen.


----------



## dfo991 (6. März 2009)

*ok*

hallo till,

erst mal danke für deine antworten und bemühungen.

hier mal meine main.cf

# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.
#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = server4.domain.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
#mydestination = server4.domain.de, localhost.domain.de, localhost.localdomain, localhost
relayhost = 
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command = 
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
home_mailbox = Maildir/

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names

Das problem ist ja das der versand ja vom prinzip her geht.

ich kann ja mails versenden und empfangen.

Nur halt keine Willkommensmail 
Diese meldung kommt auch nur wenn die Willkommensmail verschickt wird vom system.

deshalb denke ich das da vieleicht was anderes sein muss...

nur wo ?


----------



## Till (6. März 2009)

Dann hast Du den falschen Hostnamen in den Hostnamen Einstellunfgen Deiner Linuxdistribution. Ändere ihn in der datei /etc/hostname, /etc/mailname und ruf danach den folgenden Befehl auf:

/etc/init.d/hostname.sh


----------



## dfo991 (6. März 2009)

*Hostname?*

Wie falsch?

versteh jetzt nicht was du meinst.

der hostname ist server4

und die ausgabe bei abfrage ist auch server4.domain.de
sowie auch n der main.cf 

Wenn der falsch währe würde ja das gesamte mailsystem nicht gehen oder bin ich da falsch?

zur info mal über das system

Eingrichtet nach howto Perfekt server debian
hat auch alles ohne fehler geklappt.

Habe jetzt mal eine copy an ein mailfach auf dem server gemacht also er erstellt die willkommensmail 

kuios ist das ich per webmail an die adreese schicken kann 

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem mitt nem confixx server 
damals war das problem das nur versendet wurde wenn die email local bekannt war.

also die email ist dem system hier auch bekannt weil ja local 
so webmail geht und zugrefen über mailclient geht auch wobei die pop und smtp mail.domain.de sind 

nur jetzt neuen kunden angelegt und die willkommenmail bleibt wieder hängen

das kann nicht mit dem hostnamen also nicht zwingen zusammenhängen.

habe ne zweite domain angelegt auch dort geht das vesenden über die pop und smtp von domain 1


----------



## Till (6. März 2009)

server4 ist kein gültiger Hostname. Wenn Du email versenden willst, dann muss der Hostname zwingend ein FQDN sein, also z.b. server4.meinedomain.de und dieser muss im DNS eingetragen sein.


----------



## dfo991 (7. März 2009)

*ja*

ok ja meine ich doch schreibe manchmal immer etwas kurz.

der hostname ist ja server4.domain.de


----------



## Till (8. März 2009)

Gut. Dann sieh jetzt nochmal alle dateien nach die ich Dir in diesem Thread genannt habe ob dort der Hostname als fqdn drin steht.


----------



## dfo991 (8. März 2009)

*ok*

Jo steht überall server4.domai.de drin


----------

